# Forum Home Renovation Television, Computers & Phones  Need to move phone line

## SteveB00

In ripping up the carpet to polish the floorboards in my unit, I've discovered that an additional phone socket has been added at some stage, and the cable run over the floorboards across a doorway, and just tucked under the carpet. I need to get this cable led under the flooring. I've been told that Telstra is only responsible for the cabling up to the access point (which is an ugly old junction box on the skirting board, which I'd also like to get replaced). 
Is this a job for an electrician and does (s)he need to have any special certification to work on phone lines? 
Thanks in advance,
Steve  = : ^ )

----------


## nev25

> Is this a job for an electrician and does (s)he need to have any special certification to work on phone lines?

   
You have to have an OPEN CABLING license to work on phone line
Not all electricians have it as it used to be an endorsement (another course)
 I believe its part of the apprenticeship now days 
Yellow pages etc is you best bet look under data cablers 
I believe Telstra will do it for a large fee :No:

----------


## RadioMech

Get yourself a licenced cabler. Yellow pages. 
In my experience (22yrs in Telco) the majority of electricians don't know what they're doing when it comes to phone cabling. It's just another pair of wires to them. 
And while you're at it run Cat5e minimum to be ready for the NBN.

----------


## Random Username

Right.  Now that the mandatory whining about how dangerous a phone cable is, how you are not allowed to do it, and how it takes four years of training to even be able to conceive of how difficult it is, and my god, it's harder than brain surgery..... is finished, here's how you do it:  *Parts needed:*
Some self-sealing joiners (3M Scotchlok) and some phone cable from Jaycar (Jaycar usually has the Scotchloks in small quantities, but I can't find them on their website).  
Cut the existing cable, join in a new bit, and it's job done!  When you run the cable, keep it away from any mains wiring.  (don't run it into the same stud bay as a power point or run it in the same conduit or even secure it to mains conduit...ie keep it away from mains cable so that you don't get interference, and the phone cabling can't accidentally get 240 volts across it from contact with the mains). 
Alternatively, run an all new bit of wire (yes, you can use Cat 5 wiring if you want) from the telstra connection point (network termination device) to wherever it needs to go (again, keep away from mains wiring).  
In either case, don't try to make sharp 90 degree turns in the cable...a loose radius is better (especially for data purposes) 
Scotchloks are self stripping, stick the wire in and just press the button thingy down. (You can just use normal pliers, but here's how you use the scotchlok - 3M Scotchlok Crimper for UR, UY, UG Splices and More - YouTube ) 
For all RJ type plugs (the small, LAN cable like plugs) the phone always uses the middle two pins  (white/blue) ie for RJ11 (four pin) its 2 and 3. For RJ45 (8  pin) its 4 and 5.  
For your reference: 
The cabling rules (PDF file) - http://commsalliance.com.au/__data/a...S009_2006r.pdf
And plug types - Communications plug & socket datasheet
And plug wiring - Technical Datasheet Menu
And Telstra's 'how-to' document (PDF file) - http://www.telstra.com.au/smart-comm...ation_1108.pdf 
In case you get bored while you are running the cable, the link in my sig leads to a handy document that'll tell you the correct way to run wires for 240 volt mains wiring, too.  It's the DIY document from the New Zealand electrical regulator, where (shock, horror, thousands of people are killed each year by this and its amazing that there is anyone left alive in NZ since it's been like that for 20-odd years, what an unsafe country) you are allowed to do your own mains wiring. Yes, it's for New Zealand...but they use the exact same standards (AS/NZS 3000) as we do.

----------


## ringtail

> Right.  Now that the mandatory whining about how dangerous a phone cable is, how you are not allowed to do it, and how it takes four years of training to even be able to conceive of how difficult it is, and my god, it's harder than brain surgery..... is finished, here's how you do it:

  
Bwahahahahahaha GOLD :Biggrin:  :Biggrin:  :Biggrin: . Love it. :2thumbsup:

----------


## Moondog55

And if you cant find phone cable use blue Cat 5 or Cat 6 as it's usually much cheaper ( free even at most recycle centers) and use the same colours blue and white. It's just a parallel connection so I used terminal blocks here My sparky couldn't be bothered doing such a simple job and just told me what colours to use

----------


## Armers

> Right.  Now that the mandatory whining about how dangerous a phone cable is, how you are not allowed to do it, and how it takes four years of training to even be able to conceive of how difficult it is, and my god, it's harder than brain surgery.....

   :2thumbsup:  :2thumbsup:

----------


## RadioMech

Thanks Random Username,
I assume you don't have a trade.
You're right, just do what ever you like.
Cat5? why bother right? 
@@@@, why not use a couple of pieces of wet string, or maybe earth return and save money on the second leg. 
Then you wont need those scotchlok thingos. 
"Scotchloks are self stripping, stick the wire in and just press the button thingy down."  Bwahahahahaha indeed!   :Doh:

----------


## simopimo

Great post, Random Username. 
I wish people like you were around when I was learning how to do CAT-5e cabling.  Unfortunately it's an arcane skill which only those who've done a 4 year apprenticeship are worthy of knowing.   :Sneaktongue:  
Those 3M Scotchloks look like a great idea, I'd never heard of them before.  Thanks.

----------


## Moondog55

Why bother? 
Because it was the cheapest option, I could get it for free by cutting a short; but Dick Smith and Jaycar wanted to sell me whole 100meter roll of phone cable but happy to sell Cat 5 by the meter for a 9 meter run

----------


## Random Username

Actually, I have trade qualifications in welding*, so perhaps I should be TIG-ing the copper wires together?   
But I've never had any problems with Scotchloks, or 'insulation displacement connectors' to use a generic term; maybe that's because I've only used 100-200 of them in total (for phone, ethernet and irrigation control), or maybe it's because I just have the knack for doing them right, even with a ratty old pair of pliers.  
I'll  admit that for a few connections on my last irrigation system I was too  lazy to go and chase up extra scotchloks for some for the last few joins  - these got joins got soldered, heatshrunk and then epoxy potted. 
I probably take two to four times as long to make connections with scotchloks compared to an experienced tradie, buy hey, for me it's a hobby. And I don't mind spending an extra minute or two on a half dozen joins. 
I'm also a slow bugger with Krone connectors, but again I've never had any problems with them despite using Jaycar's cheapest little plastic punchdown tool.  
*I'd probably need to re-qualify for my DLI ticket if I wanted to do pressure vessel work though. 
Oh, and if anyone would like more reference material, the 'aus electrical and telecommunication rules' torrent is still lively.

----------


## Swerve

Once you start rerunning the cable, if it is just as easy rerun teh cable, Scotch locks work fine, but take note they are easy to stuff up, wire just pulls out as you crimp, or not fully crimped.  
Sounds stupid but does happen, If your rerunnin under the floor, just rerun the whole cable if you can get to both ends. 
PS- Also a telco cabler by trade

----------

